# Dermacol Make-Up Cover - How to make it work?



## LeMoon (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey everyone. Thank you for coming by, maybe you can help me.

I guess most of you know the infamous Dermacol Make-Up Cover, the word's most pigmented foundation. I love high covering foundations but I am unable to make this work. Sure, it doesn't claim to be long lasting but there's gotta be a way to make it *touch proof* plus *long lasting*. 
The consistency is creamy and thick.

My skin:
I have combo skin (dry cheeks, oily t-zone), blessed with a few pimples for a couple of months. 

My routine for morning and evening is:
(face cleanser for sensitive skin with electric face brush, but not every day)
self-made toner (50% distilled water, 50% raw bio apple cider vinegar, a little amount of healing earth)
eye cream for sensitive skin
rose water in a spray bottle for the rest of my face (also using this from the fridge when I want to fix my make-up).

Prep & Prime:
I like to use a silicone based moisturizer for normal/combo skin but sometimes another one for sensitve skin.
I use primers, but like to stick to smoothing primers since matte one tend to make my foundation look dry on certain areas on my face.
I like to work with oval/normal brushes or BB/RealTechnique sponge or a makeup puff thing (->only powder, of course).

My problems with (this) foundation:
My nose is getting oily after 1-2 hours plus (especially creamy) foundations clog my pores and therefore Dermacol seperates there.
My undereyes are dry, have fine lines/wrinkles and the Dermacol foundation creases there though I set it with powder. If I use more powder, my undereye area looks like I'm 105 years old.


Maybe you can recommend me how to make this foundation work for me?
Ingredients are (for example shade 211): Titanium Dioxide, Paraffinum Liquidum, Paraffin, Cera Microcristallina, BHT, Petrolateum, Alumina, Glycerin, Glyceryl Stearate, Talc, Silica Silyate, Parfum, +/- CI77492, CI77491, CI77499.

Thank you for your help.


Sorry if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 24, 2017)

Here's fine! And thank you for being super thorough! *thumbs up*

The second ingredient in the foundation is mineral oil, so it's an oil-based foundation. You're using a silicone-based moisturizer as a primer, and I think most smoothing primers are also water/silicone-based (first ingredient water/aqua, second ingredient usually cyclopentasiloxane). Remember that oil and water don't mix, and you need to use like with like. If you want your foundation to stay put, you either have to find an oil-based moisturizer/primer or switch to a high-coverage foundation that's water/silicone-based. Try that first and see what happens.

I'd also recommend not using the Dermacol under your eyes, especially if it's creasing and looks worse when you set it with powder. There are high coverage concealers out there that are also lightweight, and so ideal for under the eyes (Tarte Shape Tape is an example).


----------

